

FizzBuzz in 123 languages - solipsist
http://rosettacode.org/wiki/FizzBuzz

======
kaitnieks
I think c sample is wrong, doesn't handle the cases where number divides with
both 3 and 5.

~~~
netfeed
It does, both if-statements will fire

~~~
kaitnieks
I'm not sure if the code was changed or my mistake. Anyway, now it will print
out Fizz and then the number when number divides with 3 (but not with 5).

------
joshbaptiste
Heh.. brainf __* truly describes my initial reaction to the syntax.

